# Do New Passengers Tip Better?



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

Here in Tucson, I almost never get tips. Maybe if you take a bartender. But your everyday Uber passenger never even thinks of it.

All of a sudden, I've had several passengers tip me in a row, either handing me a few bills they had set aside, or asking if there is a way to tip with the card. In each case these were brand new passengers, I was either their first uber driver, or they had been taking Uber less than a week.

Has anyone else had this experience, with new passengers tipping better?


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Unless they straight up tell you they're noobs, or it's obvious due to the combination of a 5.0* and the tidal wave of "What's it like to be a driver?/Tell me the _funniest/weirdest_ story about your experience!/How do I schedule a return trip?"-type questions, it's kind of hard to determine how often they've ridden with us.

But of those 5.0*/inquisitive PAX, only 1 has ever tipped me (in fact, she asked me to wait while she went inside Walgreen's to break a $20 [I stopped the ride, figured since I'm already getting a tip, the pity $0.whatever waiting rate was just ******y at that point] so she could come back out to tip me). I wish I could've given her a 6*.

I think most noob PAX are too excited being in this new cheap slave-labor-driven system to remember to tip, and odds are it's still fresh in their minds that the UGods told them tip was included in their $3.50 fare.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

"Do New Passengers Tip Better?"
Without a doubt. People are civilized unless they are trained otherwise. New passengers tend to not be indoctrinated. It's only when they begin to hear more in the media and from their friends about "No need to tip" that some of them stop tipping.


----------



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

When a passenger tells me they are new or if I sense it, I ask and then... I enlighten them. I usually get a tip after enlightenment. Best to get 'em when they're fresh. Teach 'em right from the start. Although I've heard from some newbies that their friends told them don't tip! its included in the fare! Idiots.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Absolutely! I had 3 in a row who "don't take uber very much" and alllll of them tipped. Actually only got 2 tips cause my dumb ass didn't have change for a twenty.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> Absolutely! I had 3 in a row who "don't take uber very much" and alllll of them tipped. Actually only got 2 tips cause my dumb ass didn't have change for a twenty.


That's an old trick -- "we'd like to tip you, but do you have change?"

At least they felt they had to put up the facade.


----------

